# I-10 Bridge Rubble



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Taking week after next off to do some fishing. I have not tried the I-10 Bridge rubble but hear it covers a large area. Does anyone have the numbers to it?I havent programmed that into my GPS yet. Anyone had any good luck there?

Thanks :usaflag


----------



## Jghodges7 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, don't know the exact numbers but we went out there on Saturday and caught our limit (8 kept 3 more caught) on King with cigs. Just trolling around with a lot of luck on the North side of it! Good Luck


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

*30 13.991





87 11.863*









BRIDGE RUBBLE









*30 14.137





87 11.975

*







BRIDGE RUBBLE









*30 14.205





87 11.663*











BRIDGE RUBBLE







*30 14.485





87 11.988*











BRIDGE RUBBLE









*30 14.276





87 12.581

*









BRIDGE RUBBLE 





Here. They pasted funny but put the numbers in bold in your GPS. Drift or troll around between the numbers and mark your GPS everytime you see something on the bottom. After a while you will have a little area of marks and it will outline where the rubble is. If your gonna anchor set it wayyy outside of the rubble so you dont lose it. You could also use a reef anchor and drop right in it. Bridge rubble holds a lot of black snapper so try some 30-40 pound mono leader with some live baits and you should get a few of those. Kings are also all over the rubble. Good luck. Post some reports with pics!


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not familiar with these numbers. Is this out of Pensacola?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/DevelopmentServices/ArtificialReefs.html Page four has the I-10 rubble piles to the SW. Starting with the David Bogan reef. Just click on the Artificial Reef Link on the page. They have been real consistent with legal amberjacks either jigging or live bait fishing. We have been catching a lot more black snapper than red snapper. It is kind of hard to figure on the bottom fishing. Monday was terrific but Tuesday and Wendsday were slow. Joshh gave you some great advice on anchoring. These rubble piles are about an acre in size each. You need a lot of anchor rope to fish them safely or use the rock anchor.


----------

